
Minima processor - Nokinside
http://www.minimaprocessor.com/
======
justaaron
what is it? a licensable core? an interconnect? a risc-v implementation in
silicon?

the website says nothing about what the actual product/service is...

am I being silly?

~~~
Nokinside
It's a new processor technology that can be used in different processes and
processors. see my other comment.

~~~
brudgers
I guess my question is, what is [or will be] for sale? Is it a chip or would I
need to contract with a fabricator or a fabricator and a design shop?

------
Nokinside
summary:

20x energy efficiency improvement over competition using ultra-low voltage
(subthreshold) operation and additionally the elimination of timing margins
brings.

Current power efficiency leader is Ambiq using Micron ARM-architecture. Minima
uses 12,5 uA/Mhz, Ambiq 35 µA/MHz.

Minima joined as founding partner in RISC-V foundation.

